# Install Microsoft SQL server into FreeBSD



## chacoroot (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello, am migrating to freebsd, am tring to achieve install mssql server into freebsd, in debian there's a release to install it, but in bsd there'snt, even in the oficial documentation there isnt releases for BSD, investigating i found linuxulator, idk if this is posible, thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2019)

Install it on one of the supported platforms, FreeBSD isn't one of them.


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 25, 2019)

There is a way to install Debian in a FreeBSD jail: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/setting-up-a-debian-linux-jail-on-freebsd.68434/
They have Ubuntu as a supported platform and it's based on Debian.

Try it out, maybe it works for you. I tried this with another software (BigBlueButton) but it did not work for me because they did not recognize the platform string. It contained "freebsd-amd64" instead of "gnu-...-x86_64" or something of the sort.
Theoretically, if it is a binary for the same platform and if you have all necessary shared libraries it should work.


----------



## chacoroot (Apr 25, 2019)

thanks in advance, didnt know about jail with debootstrap, ill take a read to gain knowledge


----------



## tommiie (Apr 26, 2019)

This thread really makes me wonder _why_. It reminds me of the saying "if you only have a hammer, everything looks like a nail." Don't try to solve all your IT problems by installing FreeBSD. Use the right tool for the job. If you decided you need MS SQL server instead of PostgreSQL or MariaDB/MySQL, then install the software on the best available operating system for the best results ... and to keep everything in support. Otherwise once you create a TAC case with Microsoft for assistance on issues with your MS SQL server, you've given them the easy answer "install it first on a supported OS".


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2019)

tommiie said:


> and to keep everything in support. Otherwise once you create a TAC case with Microsoft for assistance on issues with your MS SQL server, you've given them the easy answer "install it first on a supported OS".


This. This is exactly why I said to install it on a _supported_ platform.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 26, 2019)

I find, elsewhere, Linux users seem enamored with installing Microsoft software of all kinds as well as being enamored by anything Microsoft does. Microsoft is integrating so much Linux stuff, and users want to do so much with Microsoft products, that it seems it may get to the point where they won't need Linux at all.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 26, 2019)

Which I think is Microsoft's goal in the first place. SQL Server is tremendously expensive, although probably not as expensive as Oracle's DB, and there are certainly other DBs out there that run just fine on FreeBSD and are open source.


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 26, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Which I think is Microsoft's goal in the first place. SQL Server is tremendously expensive, although probably not as expensive as Oracle's DB, and there are certainly other DBs out there that run just fine on FreeBSD and are open source.


When you have to support legacy systems things are not as easy as when designing a new project. Sometimes you just need to take whatever your predecessors chose.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 26, 2019)

Totally understand but then the platform should be one the DB is supported on.


----------



## chacoroot (Apr 26, 2019)

tommiie said:


> This thread really makes me wonder _why_. It reminds me of the saying "if you only have a hammer, everything looks like a nail." Don't try to solve all your IT problems by installing FreeBSD. Use the right tool for the job. If you decided you need MS SQL server instead of PostgreSQL or MariaDB/MySQL, then install the software on the best available operating system for the best results ... and to keep everything in support. Otherwise once you create a TAC case with Microsoft for assistance on issues with your MS SQL server, you've given them the easy answer "install it first on a supported OS".


thansk in advance, ill keep my windows server.


----------



## 6502 (Apr 26, 2019)

I read about *bhyve *VM. Don't know more about bhyve but if it is full VM like VirtualBox/VMware, you can run Ubuntu with MS SQL. The other questions are whether Microsoft are still developing Linux version of MS SQL or it is old project and is there SQL Express (the free version)?


----------



## chacoroot (May 7, 2019)

actually am rinnung mssql into debian server, ill try with bhyve, thanks


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (May 8, 2019)

Definitely try bhyve, it is FAR easier than the linux compatibility layer. There is an introduction to bhyve in a chapter of the FreeBSD Handbook.


----------



## Bormental (Dec 17, 2019)

freebsd + bhyve + win + mssql 
I have so works without problems. need a more powerful computer


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Dec 17, 2019)

chacoroot said:


> actually am rinnung mssql into debian server, ill try with bhyve, thanks


bhyve  have to greater IO overhead than native Linux or Devuan in FreeBSD jail and it good choice for office application and relays.
For example GPU Passthrough   Bhyve overhead - 33%
More detailed infomation about containers vs hypervisors Type 2 see here (Russian)
If performance is critical -install MSSQL to native Debian or try install to Devuan Jail in FreeBSD (is MSSQL doesn't have systemd dependences)


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Dec 17, 2019)

Bormental said:


> freebsd + bhyve + win + mssql
> I need a more powerful computer


Because our computer  have  a big overhead of byhave ....


----------



## Bormental (Dec 17, 2019)

Vadim_Mkk said:


> Because our computer  have  a big overhead of byhave ....


if the host machine is weak there is a variant of virtualbox. or migrate to mysql))


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Dec 19, 2019)

Be very careful with  names of hero  form "Dog's Heart" 
I had  mail login on google  contains the  sequence symbols "**abyr**"
I the one nice day my account  was unaccessible for me. I was surprised.
Later I thought what happened after reading this documents, the second  person in this list. 





						OFAC Recent Actions | U.S. Department of the Treasury
					






					www.treasury.gov
				



 Google executed order of government structures   fired for all area


----------



## Bormental (Dec 19, 2019)

Vadim_Mkk said:


> Be very careful with  names of hero  form "Dog's Heart"
> I had  mail login on google  contains the  sequence symbols "**abyr**"
> I the one nice day my account  was unaccessible for me. I was surprised.
> Later I thought what happened after reading this documents, the second  person in this list.
> ...


I laughed heartily. thanks


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 19, 2019)

SirDice said:


> This. This is exactly why I said to install it on a _supported_ platform.



Whilst it might be fun to play around with, it would be a very hard justification if something went wrong in production XD

Presumably this is also why running the Oracle Database via Linux Emu was also removed from the FreeBSD handbook.


----------

